# Pics and video from Cycle Oregon 09/18-15



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

I'd like to share pics and videos from the week long ride-Cycle Oregon.

There were many good looking strong tandems teams out on this event!

Weather was great and support was fabulous!

Check it out here: Cycle Oregon 2012 | Ride Chronicles

Nancy


----------

